
What It’s Really Like to Risk It All in Silicon Valley - rmason
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/upshot/what-its-really-like-to-risk-it-all-in-silicon-valley.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=Moth-Visible&moduleDetail=inside-nyt-region-5&module=inside-nyt-region&region=inside-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region
======
autopov
How would NYers react if the San Francisco _Chronicle_ referred to Bronx or
Queens as Manhattan? SF is not in Silicon Valley.

/rant

------
gamechangr
Hey man, this has been posted six times in the last 24 hrs.

Look at the "past" button. You may want to delete this.

